# Dreams



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

Having recentley lost my dog mia a few weeks ago aged 3, ive been wanting to have a dream about her, but havnt had any luck so far, i know we dont always remember our dreams! Have any of you guys dreamt of your animals that have passed?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

willneverforgetmymia said:


> Having recentley lost my dog mia a few weeks ago aged 3, ive been wanting to have a dream about her, but havnt had any luck so far, i know we dont always remember our dreams! Have any of you guys dreamt of your animals that have passed?


Yes Ive dreamt of mine, maybe not all of them but some yes, and I remembered the dreams too

You will dream of Mia in the years to come


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes I have dreams of my past pets now....but not when they first go.
You will dream of yours some day.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Yes I have dreams of my past pets now....but not when they first go.
> You will dream of yours some day.


Nice isnt it when you do dream of them.

Gives you comfort


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Nice isnt it when you do dream of them.
> 
> Gives you comfort


Its lovely and so real.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

My baby passed away just three weeks ago, I had a dream of her the other night, it was lovely to see her again bouncing around having fun !


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Its lovely and so real.


I remember when we lost Charlie one of our black Labs, the actual night he died I dreamt of him.

He had trouble walking in the last few months of his life.

The dream was, I saw someone walking him in a field, I SHOUTED to the person, be carefull of his legs, was so real
Was nice tho to think he was somewhere with someone


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> My baby passed away just three weeks ago, I had a dream of her the other night, it was lovely to see her again bouncing around having fun !


Awww so sorry, tis nice tho to think they are still around


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for your replys! I wake every morning and just think "dam it" cause i hope to dream of my gorgeous golden mia, with no luck so far, or maybe i have but its one of those dreams i have forgot by the time i wake!! I hope shes running free somewhere and not scared without me (she was a shy girl) and very young! And pray to god we will be together when i pass away too


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear member 
im sorry to hear of your recent loss.
i believe that you will dream of your pet one day and you will meet in a way that wont frighten you.
it happens all the time, 
sorry for your loss time is only young yet, time may mend a broken heart but memories will live forever
yours wendy517


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

willneverforgetmymia said:


> Thanks for your replys! I wake every morning and just think "dam it" cause i hope to dream of my gorgeous golden mia, with no luck so far, or maybe i have but its one of those dreams i have forgot by the time i wake!! I hope shes running free somewhere and not scared without me (she was a shy girl) and very young! And pray to god we will be together when i pass away too


She is there sweetheart, as long as Mia is in your heart and mind she will never be far away from you. Mia is a just a call away. Spirit doesn't come unless we are in the right frame of mind. Please don't think death is the end, love is eternal we are eternal.

We lost our precious GSD over a month ago and i'm not coping very well....I miss him like crazy, so short tempered and cry all the time, time heals, but does it? I'm not sure. I know i'll learn to live with the grief, but miss him less? Nope now way!

*Biiiig hugs*


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for your sweet replys, i dont think we ever truly get over the loss of our pets, i know i wont, i will love and miss her forever! I hope she comes in spirit to visit me, i can still feel her here with me sometimes. Its very sad. Still havnt had that dream of her, i dont think i have anyway. I hope shes coping ok without me, and hope she knows i will join her someday, and i surely hope she remembers me...


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not sure I have had a dream about my boy Sam, I feel him lying on the bed next to me when I close my eyes though, just where he used to lie, and I keep his ashes next to the bed where he used to lie.
I have been seeing white feathers whenever I think of him, white feathers are supposed to be a sign a loved one is watching us, and my boy Sam always had a 'thing' about small white feathers, but since we saw my mums new dog a week ago, and then brought him home on Friday, I haven't seen a white feather, I just hope he isn't mad at me. 
I felt so much closer to Sam when I saw the white feathers, I think if you open your self up for a sign one will find you and your girl will show you she is watching over you.


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

thank you wyrd...i liked your comment..i hope she does show me some sign that shes here with me..i am geting another golden retriever soon cause i cant bear not having a dog around, my mia didnt like other dogs, so if she is watching over me, i hope shes not mad about a new dog in the house!! shes still in my heart and i miss her very much..


----------



## crazyeyes (Aug 4, 2009)

Know how you feel, I lost my Dana in March and having been waiting and praying for a dream too; I would love to know she is ok and happy again 
And I pray that rainbow bridge is true and I will see her again soon.

I already had another dog, but she did not get over her too, so have now got a new fury baby and shes happy agaon - but I still miss my Dana sooo much 

Maybe fostering is a good idea you will help lots of them that way, and would imagine very rewarding. Take care and I hope you get your dream v. soon x


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you, im hoping um not dreaming about her then forgeting in the morning that i have.. I want a dream that i will remember! I sure do hope i see her on the other side when my time comes, thats my only wish. I miss her more than ever! Just this weekend i got another golden retriever called macy, and shes great, but i wonder will i love her the same? My mia who died didnt like other dogs, and im wondering if shes still around me would she be upset coz ive got another dog? Starting to feel a little guilty for some reason xo


----------



## crazyeyes (Aug 4, 2009)

Dont feel guilty, I am sure she would want you to be happy, and while you probably wont love Macy the exact same as Mia you will love her for her for Macys' own little ways/personality.

I never feel I will get over a fury friend that goes, but have loved each one in a different way; My Dana seemed extra special to me though, but I am sure that she would be happy I have a new little friend to look after and hopefully Mia will be the same for you xx


----------

